# No guide data!



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

I went to do a search by title for a kids' show, and no matter what I put in, I get "No Programs." So I checked the To Do list, and it has about 5 shows scheduled between now and Friday, and then a bunch of "No upcoming episodes."

I checked System Info, and it says the last download was 3am today.
It also says "Indexing: 12:49 pm," which is a little less than an hour ago.

Does this mean it's still indexing?

I've never seen the above symptoms before.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You will need to wait for it to complete the guide data indexing. Only then will you see info available for SPs etc. This usually occurs when a unit is first setup or when it looses it index and needs to re-index.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

There was a recent download of bad guide data from DirecTV that messed up a lot of folks Season Passes, Wishlists and ToDo lists.
This was a couple days ago.

It seems the most recent download fixed the problem, and the D*TiVo's are now indexing this new data.

Everything should be both copa and cetic soon.


phox


----------



## IWantMyDTiVo (Feb 23, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> There was a recent download of bad guide data from DirecTV that messed up a lot of folks Season Passes, Wishlists and ToDo lists.
> This was a couple days ago.
> 
> It seems the most recent download fixed the problem, and the D*TiVo's are now indexing this new data.
> ...


Hmmm...

My Sat-T60 was OK last night (Tues, Dec 19, 2006 11PM). When I checked this AM, I found "most" of my Season Passes were killed. (Desperate Housewives and Stargate SG-1 were the only season passes working out of 30.)

Search by Title doesn't find NBC nightly news. Season pass for CBS and NBC nightly news doesnt work

Search by Time and/or Date will find the shows. Shows are in the program guide.

For some bizarre reason, SiFi Channel's Stargate still shows up in the "To Do" list.

Program guide looks to have good data and I can set program if I hand locate by time and/or date. 99% of the search capability is fried at this moment.

I called Direct TV this AM and was told the following:

Rep #1
1. Got a bunch of mumbo-jumbo talk about resetting the unit and then got hung up on.

Rep #2
1. You need to reboot the machine. (I did this and nothing happened).
2. You need an upgrade (When I gave them my current OS #, they then changed their tune and said I had the latest version.).
3. Then was told that uploads were received via the digital stream -- not via a phone call. The rep. told me to "reboot" the machine and enter: 02468 during reboot and this would magically aquire the new software. THIS DID NOT HAPPEN.
4. I re-read the S/N of my SAT-T60's serial # to the rep. and asked to talk to a supervisor. He said that they were having problems and would call me in a few days.

If anyone really knows what is going on and what steps are needed to fix the problem, please let me know.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Just a hunch on my part. But I have noticed in the last two to three days that my locals have "disappeared" from my guide. I had to go back into settings and click on them again. This was on two different boxes. I didn't check to see what had happened "season pass" wise though.
But it would seem that if the channels had disappeared from "channels you receive" that the season passes wouldn't record them.


----------



## IWantMyDTiVo (Feb 23, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> Just a hunch on my part. But I have noticed in the last two to three days that my locals have "disappeared" from my guide. I had to go back into settings and click on them again. This was on two different boxes. I didn't check to see what had happened "season pass" wise though.
> But it would seem that if the channels had disappeared from "channels you receive" that the season passes wouldn't record them.


I checked the Favorites and all settings and the box didn't reset the channel preferences.

But, thanks for the suggestion... 

I'm going to keep an eye on the "index" time/date and if the box is still search/season-pass impaired", I'll be calling Directv again (for the Nth time).


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

IWantMyDTiVo said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on the "index" time/date and if the box is still search/season-pass impaired", I'll be calling Directv again (for the Nth time).


I thought my R10 was fine, but last night, just before I went to bed it suddenly went from "Live TV" to downloading something from the satellite.
After all the little colored percentage balls had shown up, it took me back to live TV.

It's like DirecTV forced a guide data download on all boxes, as if they knew they had a problem.
(or caused a problem  )

phox


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

Read the thread: "not recording - - etc"


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

> 3. Then was told that uploads were received via the digital stream -- not via a phone call. The rep. told me to "reboot" the machine and enter: 02468 during reboot and this would magically aquire the new software. THIS DID NOT HAPPEN.


Of course it did not happen. CSR gave you instruction on how to get new software for R-15. Sometimes I feel that well trained ape would do better job than most CSRs.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4717264&&#post4717264


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Possible explanation, but not a good one.

My S1 DTiVo has been working for years and now it can't record across a year? Also it is not my season pass that is failing, but shows are missing from the index.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

A good point was brought up in the "someone modified the season pass" thread.

DirecTV is now supplying guide data to Tivo based DVR's and their new non Tivo DVR's.
Something was added to the data for functionality in the non TiVo DVR's that the TiVo's don't like, so this year end problem sudenly cropped up this year, the first year end/year begins with the new DVR's.

Here's hoping it all fixes itself magically tomorrow night, a little after midnight.


phox


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

My wishlist data suddenly reappeared on both Tivos(1 an HD)a few hours before midnight New Years Eve. The yearend theory sounds right.


----------



## mxyztplk (Nov 6, 2003)

When I called last night, the rep said they knew of the problem but not the cause.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4729555#post4729555


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't start having this problem until AFTER the new year (of course I had no DTV for 3-4 weeks in December due to a move and "a long waiting period for re-install because of excess new customers"  ).......rebooting seems to work but I don't like the idea of having to reboot daily or more often. 

FYI, it's on a Sony SAT-T60......


----------



## NFLnut (Apr 22, 2000)

I first noticed the "problem" tonight when my wife checked her ToDo list and noted that everything stated "no programs available," yet if you went into the Guide data on LiveTV or in the recording history you would see that there were numerous instances of those very shows listed as upcoming. So we had to manually set everything to record. I decided to check TCF and here I am! We've missed numerous recordings over the last week and I am fuming!

What is REALLY weird is that I checked MY DTiVo and saw that the Live guide only showed that I receive six channels! Something in the 600s (some soccer channel) and five XM channels. A reboot and all of the channels are back, but this is seriously messed up!


----------

